# why not, Chemdog IXIII and Reserva Privada OG Kush, enjoy..



## JBonez (Oct 3, 2009)

downscaled from the 1000w for those that know my past grows.

specs

400w MH lumatk/hort hps for flwr. (vegging atm.)
330cfm passive intake/active exhaust/cooling the light
Carbon Scrubber keeping the smell down to nothing.
Homebox S tent
2x2 flood table (botanicare, i recommend the newer version, its a wee bit bigger)
reservoir is a a rubbermaid tough or rough or platinum edition "tote" that seems like a sturdy reservoir, capacity is 27 gallons, gives about 12 days of just topping off, or not, its alot of solution, so it will be more stable.
NUTRIENTS: Lucas formula (standard)
The five in the front are OG,
the seven in the rear are the Chemdog.

RO water is a standard, good growers know this, full control of nutrients.
Newbs take head.

here they are about 21/2 weeks from seed.

also, pics of my bigger tent that currently is out of comission. Also pictured is my RO unit, keeps things under control.

Just harvested some Nirvana bubblicious, i cant recommend this strain enough, every pheno was AMAZING. hands down, (look for the fat old indica pheno) Sativa phenos are just as amazing, but airy buds that yield well.

enjoy, this is gonna be some dank shizzle.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 3, 2009)

looking bomb!!


----------



## JBonez (Oct 3, 2009)

this will be a scrog eventually, just gotta cull the males, after i see preflowers the training begins.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 3, 2009)

Really nice set up JBonez


----------



## JBonez (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## JBonez (Oct 4, 2009)

3 weeks from seed.

ph 5.6
400 ppm
77.8 F

gonna up the ppm tonight, they are starting to show N def.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 6, 2009)

22 days from seed.

tds: 600ppm (lucas formula)
ph 5.6
78F
RH 49%


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 7, 2009)

J...I gerw out a pack of te Chem IXIII. First let me tell you, be ready to flower 12 weeks.
Out of the 10 beans, I got 4 females. 1 Female I tossed before I flipped her, she was just a runt and didn't look good at all.

The other 3 were  good. I just harvested 3 days ago. 
Out of the 3, 1 was "OK", but a WEAK producer, to say the least.
Pheno 2 was HUGE, but Sativa dominant and was strainght Hay, imo. Maybe it could have (and should have) gone another 2 weeks, but I aint tryin' to flower for over 3 months.

The 3rd Pheno was the keeper, str8 bomb, HUGE buds and STANKS bad.

Good luck bro on your grow, and I look forward to watching it!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 7, 2009)

Green Mojo Get's them growing


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 7, 2009)

Man I wanna et my hands on some of those RP OG KUsh!  Gonna be watching this one.  MOJO


----------



## BBFan (Oct 7, 2009)

One thing about you JBonez- you never do anything half-azzed!

Nice set up.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks guys, im gonna veg until i see preflowers, im gonna cull the males and veg a bit longer in a scrog.

heres a few


----------



## JBonez (Oct 8, 2009)

25 days from seed

tds:600
79F
RH 45%

Just topped them right before the pics.  The close up pic is the Chemdog.


----------



## Locked (Oct 8, 2009)

Looking Sweet....Can't wait to see that Chemdog grow out...


----------



## JBonez (Oct 9, 2009)

you and me both buddy


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 9, 2009)

JBonez, looking good.  its good to see your skills at work.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 10, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> J...I gerw out a pack of te Chem IXIII. First let me tell you, be ready to flower 12 weeks.
> Out of the 10 beans, I got 4 females. 1 Female I tossed before I flipped her, she was just a runt and didn't look good at all.
> 
> The other 3 were  good. I just harvested 3 days ago.
> ...



yeah, really just looking for a keeper, but heck, with all the chemdog crosses coming out next month, i may not keep any and just wait for more genetics to pick from.

That chemdog bx3 is gonna be tight i hope.


----------



## the chef (Oct 10, 2009)

noice jbonez, monster set up, pulling up a 3/4 full vape fer this one!


----------



## JBonez (Oct 11, 2009)

28 days from seed 

930ppm @.7
77F
ph 5.6

responding well to lst and topping.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 11, 2009)

They look happy and green. Nice job JB.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 13, 2009)

tds: 900ppm @.7
ph: 5.6
RH: 60%
temps 76F


----------



## Relentless999 (Oct 13, 2009)

looks great man. may i ask y u downgraded?


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## JBonez (Oct 14, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Hmmm Always wondered about these "OG Kush" strains from seed...
> 
> Subscribed



S1's, whats to wonder if they are from a legit cut right???


----------



## JBonez (Oct 14, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> looks great man. may i ask y u downgraded?



this is just a test run of some chemdog im doing to see where my breeding trials will take me. Im trying for the best genetics i can find.

Ill be firing up the 1000w'er in a few weeks, gonna do another bubblicious run with some northern lights. Both great strains from nirvana and especially the bubblicious, you should check it, a few different phenos, all bomb.


----------



## 42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN (Oct 14, 2009)

looking nice & green man, good job. although i have to admit im not very impressed with all the hype of fast vegetative growth in hydro, maybe swim just prefers his simple organic soil less mixes.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 14, 2009)

42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN said:
			
		

> looking nice & green man, good job. although i have to admit im not very impressed with all the hype of fast vegetative growth in hydro, maybe swim just prefers his simple organic soil less mixes.



hype? yeah, definately no hype there, ive grown in soil and buddy i tell ya what, you can keep it.

Not saying soil is any better or worse, just a pain in the butt, since ive gone hydro life couldnt be any easier.


----------



## 42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN (Oct 14, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> hype? yeah, definately no hype there, ive grown in soil and buddy i tell ya what, you can keep it.
> 
> Not saying soil is any better or worse, just a pain in the butt, since ive gone hydro life couldnt be any easier.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 14, 2009)

Some like soil and some like hydro.  Everybody can have their own preferance.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 14, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> OK nvrmind I wont wonder then...
> 
> Unsubscribed



????

According to Swerve, RP has a legit cut, no reason these dont have a fair shot at being dank i would assume.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 14, 2009)

42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN said:
			
		

> JBonez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey J, Not trying to highjack but have you tried or been reading up on any organics for hydro grows?

Green Mojo

be safe eace:


----------



## JBonez (Oct 14, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Hey J, Not trying to highjack but have you tried or been reading up on any organics for hydro grows?
> 
> Green Mojo
> 
> be safe eace:



actually yeah, im gonna try the lucas formula with GH's new organic lineup, or finish off my PBP and calmag.

Any suggestions??? So far GH flora has been the best nutrient to work with to date for me, plus an autistic child could run my setup, and i dont have anything against autistic children (except on thursdays).


----------



## JBonez (Oct 15, 2009)

tds: 900ppm
ph: 5.7
temps 79.2F
RH 59%

Gonna take cuttnigs in a few days.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 15, 2009)

Starting to get bushy in there.  How long are planning to veg for?  I wish I had your luck with hydro J.  Ive tried DWC three times and I am horrible at it.  Personally soil is easier for me.  Just water once a week and Im good.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 15, 2009)

No J, I don't have a suggestion just doing some thinking about DWC and organic as next experment with the CFL til I start the HID's back up. Been in the dirt so long it's hard to teach this ol'dog a new trick. eace: and Green Mojo to you.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 16, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Starting to get bushy in there.  How long are planning to veg for?  I wish I had your luck with hydro J.  Ive tried DWC three times and I am horrible at it.  Personally soil is easier for me.  Just water once a week and Im good.



the problem you had was dwc. I read. I read alot. I read damn near every thread in every marijuana forum regarding hydro/breeding/strains/ , stuff im getting into.

Doing away with hanging out in newb areas helping as much, mainly because im looking into advanced cultivation and techniques.

Wanna here my take?

I am anti DWC unless you KNOW what you are doing.

I would say 30% of all dwc users do not understand how crucial the oxygen content in the water is. 

Its kinda hard to keep your pot 10-15 degrees cooler than the environment the plant is in, since the plant sits in its res directly.

Root rot/slimy roots, again, just based on my own *anecdotal *research, something that seems prevalent in dwc, as well as other systems where roots have alot of contact with water, nft, and such.

Pain in the butt, again, doesnt have to be, but needs a little ingenuity to drain and fill w/o moving the plant/res.

IMO, could i run DWC successfully first try??? Absolutely!!!!!

Wanna know why i dont???

Because Ebb&Flow is so unbelievably, simply, timesaving, stable, easy (honestly) that i could not possibly imagine ever growing any other way.

Res temps do not need to be chilled, Root rot while possible still, is unlikely if you flood correctly. (flooding correctly is forgiving)

Plants take what they want, when they want, period.

Lucas formula is perfect. Perfect. Follow it and you will have healthy plants from start to finish. 

Ph. This is important. Every Fresh res change should be ph'd to 5.3-5.6 initially.  If it doesnt rise naturally, raise the ph every few days one point.
dont exceed 6.0 over the course of about 10-14 days or the time between the next res change. Now, ive read that if your res is at 6.0 and you swap the res and the same day they bathe in the fresh 5.5 solution, that stress can occur as a result of the ph differences. I do not see any physical stress due to the difference in ph, so take my word for it, it wont matter.

Reservoir size. The bigger the better. For a 1000w light, i use a 40g res.
For my 400w tent, i use a rubbermaid 27g res, overkill but if you use a big enough res, You shouldnt have to touch anything between res swaps, no adding back, no topping off. The only thing you would have to do is adjust ph if yours doesnt rise naturally. Going through the ranges lets different nutrients become available, giving a wide array of essential nutrients and making them available.

Topping off/adding back- I have yet to experience radical ppm shifts as the reservoir gets lower. If you notice any plants becoming burned or deficient, then check the tds/ppm and adjust accordingly, but again, i never have to do this.  The plants usually use the water/nutrients in a pretty even proportion, but a fresh res swap every few weeks is needed to replenish those nutes used more than othes. Putting the nutrient proportions back to default, which is perfect with the lucas formula, again perfect.

If you buy everything prefab its expensive, but the initial investment is worth it. Pumps can be cleaned and have yet to have one fail. 
Hydroton can be pricey, but again, to have this ease and simplicity and success, means a little bit of investing after each harvest, tune ups if you will.

Ro water, i attribute alot of having a stable reservoir to RO water.  Essentially you have entire control of what the plant has available, and how much. You know chlorinates are eliminated, and different nutrients at proportions you dont know are eliminated, giving you a "base" to begin adding nutrients at the levels you decide.

Ventilation, this goes for any kind of growing, no such thing as too much.
I run plenty of air through my lights and my tents. Plug in thermostats kick on exhaust fans to keep temps in the desired range automatically. This only works if the room or house temp is kept to 70 ish +/- a few, obviously the cooler the better.

Ebb&Flow uses a separate Reservoir, unlike dwc, so changes can be made with out affecting the roots. Plants are technically still pretty mobile.

Flood tables, awesome. Get a 3x3 flood table and 600w light and your cookin. Flood tables usually take up a good square area so fitting alot of plants snug is easy, great for sog.


seems like alot to go through, but if i can type that from what i know then anyone can.

Ebb&flow would make you love hydro again, and i mean love it!

Believe it or not, i found soil the most unpredictable finicky way to grow to date, but i didnt stick with it to perfect it, E&F is just too easy.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 16, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> No J, I don't have a suggestion just doing some thinking about DWC and organic as next experment with the CFL til I start the HID's back up. Been in the dirt so long it's hard to teach this ol'dog a new trick. eace: and Green Mojo to you.



read the post above, sometimes you gotta just go for it, especially if it makes life easier!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice Grow JBonez...

I hope you get many a dank phenos out of this run! 

This whole "hydro" vs "soil" is such a joke...   We aren't cheering for football teams, gang...  imho it ALL works and one method of growing bud is not any 'better' than the other.  It comes down to different strokes for different folks.  One man's bane is another man's utopia...  I'm with MaineHarvest and Ozzydio on this but there are just as many who can't stand to get dirt under their fingernails...  

I started with 8 years in hydro...  Ebb n flow, NFT, Aeroponics, Drip, DWC, hempy, you name it... Then 2 years in transition doing 50/50 hydro/soil with all my vegging in hydro...   & the last 7 years in soil exclusively.  For the last few months I've been running Subcool's Supersoil mix and you wanna talk EASY?  I spend no longer mixing up my Subsoil than it used to take to rinse my hydroton (god I hate that shanizzle... OUCH!  I hate to step on them barefoot!).  And all I have to do when I use Subsoil is give my girls water...   NO ppm or ph meters...   And IME I'm geting the dankest buds that have ever come out of my closet...   Whatever works for YOU...  Keep it workin'!

Hydro ON!


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 16, 2009)

jbonze, your success is directly related to your methodical preparation and learning as much as possible and then applying that knowledge.  

it seems that most people dont want to put the time in to learn about growing mediums, nutes, and basic plant biology.

have you ran across OBBT thread at icmag?  its in the organic hydro section.

DOS,  my Subcool soil mix has been cooking and im using it this round and its easy to mix and reusable, just put in compost bin.


----------



## the chef (Oct 16, 2009)

Good work brother, still a dirt guy here, and still rootin fer ya!


----------



## JBonez (Oct 16, 2009)

thanks guys, SSH, Dirtyolsouth, gonna look into that organic mix.

Im not one to back down from a challenge, and if anything it gives me a solution for keeping mothers as i dont really want to build a small ebb&flow setup just for a few moms. Was just gonna do a couple hempy's or something, maybe ill practice with some organic soil, ya never know.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 17, 2009)

34 days from seed

tds: 900ppm
ph: 5.6
RH: 51%
tmp: 76.7 F

Still havent taken cuttings, waiting for a couple slow growers to catch up, i want 3 clones of each plant, need to lower the N a bit before i take cuttings as well, these guys are green as hell and happy because ive been braking mainstems on purpose and these little guys pop back within a day.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 19, 2009)

jbonze, very happy looking girls.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 19, 2009)

JBonez for MVP


----------



## the chef (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks like those old canopy photos of the amazon. Hey is that a treehouse i see?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 19, 2009)

Yo bro,

I see MONSTER BUDS in your future...  dankness that will make the holidays bright with cheer...  Props pal...  Rock ON!  did you fire your avatar David Gilmour? 

Peace!


----------



## JBonez (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks for the kind words guys, gonna flower them in a few days, gotta take cuts and do some pruning so they stay manageable when i flower them, cant have em pushing the light ya know what i mean!

gilmour will be back, just had to switch it up!

Plus i breed apbts (almost identical to breeding plants ive found out), just works, lol.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 20, 2009)

36 days

topped the tallest shoots on each plant. Average number of main grow tips right now is 6 per plant, gonna be a monster harvest if they yield well.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 21, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> thanks guys, SSH, Dirtyolsouth, gonna look into that organic mix.
> 
> Im not one to back down from a challenge, and if anything it gives me a solution for keeping mothers as i dont really want to build a small ebb&flow setup just for a few moms. Was just gonna do a couple hempy's or something, maybe ill practice with some organic soil, ya never know.


 
don't hate on the DWC brother J.:hubba: . this is where you may want to keep your mothers in man. just a simple solution, to a simple thought. this is , imo, the easiest way to keep a mom for infinity. very low maintenance...

looking good bro...


----------



## JBonez (Oct 21, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> don't hate on the DWC brother J.:hubba: . this is where you may want to keep your mothers in man. just a simple solution, to a simple thought. this is , imo, the easiest way to keep a mom for infinity. very low maintenance...
> 
> looking good bro...



ha ha, great minds think alike!

Now, while i would never do a full on dwc grow per-say, Ive been thinking strongly about using a couple of my dwc buckets to keep my moms in!!!!

I thought about how easy two or three buckets would be to maintain and you just pretty much confirmed my thoughts, 

thanks!

I still maintain my position on the overall complications associated with big dwc grows (recirc not included) but def could throw a couple moms in the mix. I dont deal with temp issues so im not worried about res temps!

Your mvp status was just confirmed in my eyes as well, thanks again brother! (or sister, lol)


----------



## JBonez (Oct 26, 2009)

ninja edit.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 26, 2009)

video update
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6LmADbYqfA


getting ready to flower, letting em adjust to their new home for a few days.

decided to flower them in the big tent, the little one was getting crowded.

here they are at 42 days in veg, gonna flower them on day 44.


----------



## Died_Evil (Oct 26, 2009)

:ciao: 

I'm liking your setup man. Looks like a healthy investment you've made.

Interested in what your going to be doing with your future moms and the dwc.

I have questions tho...

How big is that silver looking tent? and What kind of reflector is that?

Just asking cause I've been looking at a the yield master 2 by sun systems 

and was wonder if its worth the investment.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey now. looking roomy up in the big tent there J. . was gonna suggest that move as well the other day, as they would have been wall, to wall literally in the other tent...

now , theres room for moms'.:hubba: ...yay...

gotta go watch this vid. too cool. peace bro, and have fun at it... ...Irish...


----------



## JBonez (Oct 27, 2009)

ha ha, thanks irish!

and yeah died evil, I love the Yieldmaster2, its gotta nice footprint, you would love it!


----------



## Locked (Oct 27, 2009)

Looking sweet Dude...very nice...let the flowering begin...can't wait to see them pack on the bud....


----------



## JBonez (Oct 29, 2009)

update 2nd day of flower

tds: 1300ppm
ph: 5.7
temp: 76F
RH: 46%

These are just shots of the chemdog, 6/7 phenos i have, looks to be a killer male female ratio so far, but when they are all sexed ill let you guys know.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 29, 2009)

conditions are optimal. thier responding well. i can see a few pinch stress sites. do you know the overall height of these?


----------



## JBonez (Oct 31, 2009)

well, they are about a foot, but consist of multiple colas, im hoping they stay around 30 inches since they were topped/trained, should be a nice canopy of colas!


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2009)

I love the shade of green your ladies are J... very healthy looking...


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 31, 2009)

Lookin good J.  I hope to see a submission for BPOTM for the new year.  Whats the flower time on those ladies?


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 1, 2009)

Lookin Great JBones, should net you some very tasty buds.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 1, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Lookin good J.  I hope to see a submission for BPOTM for the new year.  Whats the flower time on those ladies?



70+ days, gonna be the longest flowering ive done to date, hopefully my patience pays off!


thanks everyone for the comments!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 1, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> 70+ days, gonna be the longest flowering ive done to date, hopefully my patience pays off!
> 
> 
> > i'm sure it will. ...
> ...


----------



## JBonez (Nov 5, 2009)

Thats right, ive sexed the chemdog and have 4 females and 3 handsome males.

the og are all female.


Pics coming soon, wifey in jamaica for a family reunion and took my camera with here, well unless i can find my other camera.


----------



## the chef (Nov 5, 2009)

Jbooooonez, I would be with the camera! lol,can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 8, 2009)

tds: 1400ppm
ph: 5.8
temp: 76F
RH: 46%

Dont have my camera, These pics are with my blackberry so the resolution isnt that great, and the white balance sucks.

here are the 4 chemdog phenos after being sexed. 4/7 females, wish i had 1 more gal to work with but 4 will do, surely one is gonna be a keeper!  All of the OG kush are female.

and a group shot showing the og kush towering over the chemdog, og looks to be a lot taller with larger inter nodal distance.

enjoy!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 9, 2009)

Green Mojo to help with that white balance:laugh: looked at the pics first though "What happen?"


----------



## JBonez (Nov 11, 2009)

Grow dismantled.

Sorry friends, ill be back another day.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 11, 2009)

Be safe Hope everything is all right.


----------

